# Ищу ноты венесуэльского вальса La Partida



## koldol (8 Окт 2011)

Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти ноты венесуэльского вальса La Partida (Отъезд), для аккордеона. Композитор А.Кватромано. Большое спасибо.


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Авг 2017)

koldol () писал:Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти ноты венесуэльского вальса La Partida (Отъезд), для аккордеона. Композитор А.Кватромано. Большое спасибо.                                                                                                                  *Читая страницы прошлых лет,нашего форума.*Справка:поиск, 2011г., послед.посещение  *koldol*: 17.05.2013г.                                                             La Partida,  скачать  ноты по ссылкам последовательно:сайт 818 изначально,7 по списку в разделе мюзет:  http://www.818daily.com/musette.html и поточнее уже: http://www.818daily.com/sheets/la-partida                                        плюс ко всему мои публикации(во многих  сообщения в данной теме) у нас на форуме по следующей ссылке: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/noti/topic-6723.html                      C   уважением  -   Kosthenko.P/s: тему здесь можно закрыть.


----------

